# T3 doubled-Feel GOOD!!



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Today is my 2nd day on my new medication and it may be to early to tell but I feel better today than I have in a really long time! I woke up for the first time without a headache and actually could get out of bed!!! Thanks to these boards, I actively researched and kept pressing for change. Its easy to feel like you want to give up, however, everyone on the boards was so supportive and helped with the questions I needed to ask. Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> Today is my 2nd day on my new medication and it may be to early to tell but I feel better today than I have in a really long time! I woke up for the first time without a headache and actually could get out of bed!!! Thanks to these boards, I actively researched and kept pressing for change. Its easy to feel like you want to give up, however, everyone on the boards was so supportive and helped with the questions I needed to ask. Thank you!


Those are awesome words!! That you feel good is a blessing and just what we want to hear.

Keep tabs on how you feel and be alert for any signs of overdose as truly, 25 mcg. is a rather high dose. Exercise caution and all will be well.

Whooooooooooooooooohoo!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So good to hear. I know I am feeling tons better after only a few weeks on Armour. Those t3s sure are important! My massage therapist told me today she has not seen me look this good in a long time, and that even my voice sounds better now!


----------

